# Problem with connect to a CCMP(AES) AP on a AR5006 wireless card!



## miniqq (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for your view first!

describe:
The problem happend on 8-stable and 8.1-stable.
On 8.0 release that was no this problem.

my card on my laptop:

```
$ dmesg | grep -i ath
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xfd9f0000-0xfd9fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR2425 mac 14.2 RF5424 phy 7.0

$ pciconf -lv
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x0035168c chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

Things can do with the wireless card (As I have done):
1. can build a hostap with several AUTH types :

```
AES
   WEP
   WPA+CCMP
   WPA+TKIP
   WPA2
```
2. can connect to a hostap with these AUTH types:

```
WEP
   WPA+TKIP
   WPA2
```

*But the card can not connect to a hostap auth wich CCMP/AES .*
That's the question!
why?

my wpa_supplicant configure:
I have try two

```
network={
        ssid="TP_LINK_2010"
        psk="passw0rd$$"
}

OR:
network={
       ssid="TP_LINK_2010"
       scan_ssid=1
       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
       proto=WPA
       pairwise=CCMP
       group=CCMP
       psk="passw0rd$$"
}
```

information about the hostap:
`# ifconfig wlan0 list scan`

```
...
TP_LINK_2010     94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c    6   54M -74:-96  100 EPS  WPA WME HTCAP ATH
...
```
`# wpa_cli scan_results`

```
94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c       2437    0       [WPA-PSK-CCMP]  TP_LINK_2010
...
```


When I try connecting to TP_LINK_2010, The syslog always pull out:

```
Aug 27 09:29:31 tommy kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:21:4c:ab:32:a3
Aug 27 09:29:34 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:29:34 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:29:44 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:29:44 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:29:44 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:29:54 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:29:56 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:29:56 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:30:06 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:30:07 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:30:07 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:30:17 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:30:19 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:30:19 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:30:29 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:30:31 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:30:31 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:30:41 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:30:43 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:30:43 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:30:53 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:30:55 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:30:55 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:05 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:31:07 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:07 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:17 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:31:19 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:19 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:29 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:31:31 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:31 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:35 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:35 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:45 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:31:47 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:47 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:31:57 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:31:59 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:31:59 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:32:09 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:32:11 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:11 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:32:21 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:32:23 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:23 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:32:32 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:33 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:32:35 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:35 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
Aug 27 09:32:38 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:41 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:45 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c timed out.
Aug 27 09:32:47 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Aug 27 09:32:47 tommy wpa_supplicant[2326]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:5a:c9:3c (SSID='TP_LINK_2010' freq=2437 MHz)
```

But no other error logs i have seen, and the hostap(TP_LINK_2010) can be connected by others!



!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you perhaps enable MAC filtering on the AP? You can turn that off, it's rather useless anyway.


----------



## miniqq (Aug 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you perhaps enable MAC filtering on the AP? You can turn that off, it's rather useless anyway.



yes there is MAC filtering enabled on the hostap, but why 8.0release has no problem with that case ?

I think there was something changes on the stable branch.

Days before, I try to replace the ath driver's code on 8.0-stable(lastest) with the 8.0-release's , and there was no that problem.
I don't want to do that on 8.1-stable, for i am testing something else on it.


----------



## richardpl (Aug 30, 2010)

Enable verbose output of wpa_supplicant and of ath (sysctl).


----------

